# March for Life in D.C.



## Paxetbonum (Jul 16, 2003)

Any MDC moms attending the March for Life this year in D.C. on thursday? Just curious.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I want to! I need to gather some information, like the subway schedule and stuff, and also figure out how it'll work with our schedule Thurs.

I wanted to add that you can get more info about the March on www.rockforlife.org They are always there.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow! I have never heard of this before. I would love to go but alas am in a perpetual state of brokeness. I will book mark the page and pray along with everyone though.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I would love to go to the March For Life, but alas I am having the babe on Friday, and am advised not to be leaving town this week









I will be praying along though


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

DH has been.

I would like to march with my whole family someday.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I think it's a LOVELY idea. to honor the little ones lost.








I am attending a seminar in rememberance of them all this evening at a local church. It is a community event and open to all the public. (Guest speaker sounds awesome!) Can't wait. I am sure it will be a evening of Reflection & rememberance & Prayer


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I would love to have been there! I listened to a great deal of it on the radio and plan to go someday.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay gals!







This thread has been edited to remove the sacastic comments. Please, keep this thread to on topic, supportive posts.

Thanks!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Adina, have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Adina


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

This thread has been edited to remove the sacastic comments.
Where did my post go? It wasn't sarcastic... it was only a question.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Well this is my first experience being edited out of a thread. I am not sure why? Many women die from illergal abortions and I just asked if they could be prayed for also. I even said thanks! It was not sarcastic, it's a fact. I am under the impression that I am at a discussion board so I went ahead and discussed a post about prayer. This thread is tame compared to others I have read-both sides. I will pm you Adina. I know you are just doing your job around here.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I wasn't able to go to the March but I will be going to Speak Out Illinois on Sunday. It's like the statewide annual PL conference. I'm looking forward to it.
Isleta, I didn't read your original post but I can assure you that *all* pregnant women are prayed for regularly.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry HB, there was a post responding to your that was asking for more argument. So yours got edited as well.









Isleta, I have PMed you back.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Did ayone make it? How did it go?

I donated diapers and Lansinoh to our local CPC on this week.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

It sounded like it went well. mcimom and I have taken to buying baby clothes on clearance and donating those to our local CPC.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Wish something like this was closer to me in CA.

I just signed up for volunteering for teaching classes at 2 of the local CPCs here both parenting & childbirth classes as well as phone councelling & Peer advisory.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, Ms. Doula! That's awesome!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Shucks... just trying to doing my part to minister to the confused, lonely and the poor.-what is more than half of the women concidering abortion. I saw some STAGGERING fact last night at the Roe V Wade aniversary Memorial Observation

OT- Did ya know that "Roe" (Norma McCorvey) -she became a Christian, and now feels she "was a Pawn between 2 Blood-thirsty lawyers & the confused society" ??? COOL huh? She DID keep her baby too.








Too little too late though..... for Millions....


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

Sorry HB, there was a post responding to your that was asking for more argument. So yours got edited as well.
I didn't see it. It must not have been up for very long.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It wasn't....I am like lightning!!!









Otherwise known as I didn't have anything better to do last night. :LOL


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I would have liked to have gone, but too far away and too hard with a toddler. I didn't even make it to the rally at the state house because it was pouring rain, and I didn't want to stand outside in the rain with an almost 2 year old









I used to do CPC cousneling, but we moved and I haven't gotten back into it. I am so glad that all of you are doing it. That is awesome.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hilary Briss_
*I didn't see it. It must not have been up for very long.







*
Sorry, HB...you can blame me.







I was just trying to engage in a little healthy debate with ya







, but apparently I crossed a line.









My apologies.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for coming clean, skelly, another day, perhaps.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

You can bank on that, Mr. Briss









:LOL


----------



## nomadic_foolz (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi,
Has anyone attempted to set up a breastfeeding support group within your local center? I contacted someone at mine a while ago but no reply. We'll be moving soon so hopefully I'll get a better response then.

Another good idea...
One local cemetary created a space with a bronze statue of Jesus holding a baby and a grieving mother next to him. It's quite beautiful and touching that they recognize that women who have had an abortion my find comfort in God's love.

On a final note, I attended a Life March with my parents when I was sixteen. It was both wonderful and sometimes scary. I don't want to discourage anyone from attending but prepare yourself and your family for the experience. I can't wait to go again. Maybe next year


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

What great ideas! And thanks for the "scarey part" reminders. Sometimes I get so deep into it that I forget my kids are little and might get scared. I see that you live in Michigan. That's where we live too!


----------

